# Journey today at 13 months old



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she is a beauty!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Gorgeous! :first:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pamela said:


> she is a beauty!


Thank you. Every time I clip her I think she is prettier than the last time.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Just wow! how the heck do u get every little hair to grow out and go into that band so neatly? Lola has a ton of hair but I can just now get all the hair into one band instead of devil horns right at the front ......and before long things start pulling out of the band....:-/

Love Journey's face and head hair not to mention her gorgeous color!!.... Lola's head is in that same style.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Cherie,

She looks beautiful......so mature! I don't envy you with all that coat though.....what a job that must be. Lovely pigment too.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OOHHHHH! She is sooooo gorgeous! I love FLUFF!!!!!! Hers would keep me entertained for HOURS!!!!! LOL! If I lived in Canada I'd come over just to brush her!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

A few more pics from today...


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

You tell it like it is. She is something to look at, beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gorgeous!! She's making me consider a red now. Her color is gorgeous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

I can't stop looking at her! Makes me want to get a lady friend for Ralph! :in-love::in-love::in-love:


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

How big is she?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

kcp1227 said:


> How big is she?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She is about 23 1/2 inches and 40 pounds.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Just a couple more...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

How do you prevent whispies around her eyes?


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Journey is beautiful but Quincy is still my favourite of your dogs


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> How do you prevent whispies around her eyes?


We have major wispies that are growing out. The woman who scissors her wants to change the line at her stop. So...we change the bands a lot and I findjust the oil from my hnd will keep them back for a while.


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

She's one beautiful girl.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------

